# From black to blue background



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Recently changed from black to blue background, I am kinda digging the blue. Thoughts?

Before









After


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I like the black better.


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

I'm kind of leaning towards the blue. It's different and creates an underwater cave feel to the tank.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I think the blue adds more depth. Looks nice.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I like both, but I think I like the blue better. It gives a little more contrast between the overhanging rock and the "open water".

BTW...what size bowfront is that?

Steve


----------



## mpowers (Apr 8, 2011)

The black looks good, but the blue sure highlights more of the tank. Have you thought about a frosted glass look?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

BrendanMc said:


> I'm kind of leaning towards the blue. It's different and creates an underwater cave feel to the tank.


Agreed...seems like you are in a cave and looking out towards the ocean...lovely =D>


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

*JimA*, your tank looks excellent, regardless of the background color.

While the black looked good, the blue emphasizes the entire tank. :thumb:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks guys & gals :wink: I have also been thinking of going with a green as well to see how it looks, I think Fmueller mod around here has a green background??

I am also adding 20 bemba's on Saturday to go with my Rainbows , should compliment them nicely!! With the Bemba's being black and orange I may move back to the black background but also may try the green as well.

Here is a pick of one of the ones I am getting..
















[/quote]


----------



## PaNiK (Dec 10, 2003)

+1 for the blue. Nice tank


----------



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

do you have a thread on the buildup of this tank?


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree with Smitty....the blue adds more depth. Nice tank !!


----------



## ITALIAN926 (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe in the day, u make it blue. At night, you flip it to black


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

I like the blue.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

I just painted my bg black it really makes your fish color pop


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

The blue is festive.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I like the blue better. It gives a nice contrast to the darker rocks. I am thinking about painting my background white on one of my new tanks I am still setting up. I had a 75g that had a white background and the fish really popped off it. The only thing is cleaning the back glass to keep it white.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Normally I don't like blue backgrounds, but in this case I like it. A lot.

To touch on what someone else said, it would be cool if it could change. Maybe some sort of darker and translucent material, like automotive window tint, with a light behind it. Off would be black, but could also have a blue and/or red light shine through it. I think red might look really cool, especially at night! :drooling:


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have one blue one black. I just moved one and scraped all the blue off and re painted it a darker blue just to find out once I filled it and put light on it it was too similar to the old color to tell, I should have gone green. Im getting a 150 this winter and it will be green...i think


----------

